# MSc-IT or MCA? Which is a better option?



## life31 (Feb 3, 2008)

WHich according to you is a better option.

MCA or MSc-IT?

Apart from the number of study years what is the main difference between them.

And what does MBA(Infoirmation Technology) contain. I mean what does it cover.

Whts the best option from the three?


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Feb 3, 2008)

MSc-IT bein a new course hs updated syllabi wher u get to learn the latest programming languages bein used these days.. whr as in MCA d syllabi is smwat outdated (atleast dis is d case here in chandigarh).. 

d best part f doin MSc-IT is dat aftr completing your 2 years you cn opt for MCA lateral entry prog offerred by sm universities wher u'll b directly admittd 2 3rd year f d prog... so dis way you get two PG degrees in a span f three years.. 

If previously u'v done BCA/B.Tech(IT/Comp.Sci) i would suggest dat u go fr MCA/Msc.IT... you cn go fr MBA(IT) latr on ..

I'll b givin MCA entrances dis year


----------



## life31 (Feb 3, 2008)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> MSc-IT bein a new course hs updated syllabi wher u get to learn the latest programming languages bein used these days.. whr as in MCA d syllabi is smwat outdated (atleast dis is d case here in chandigarh)..
> 
> d best part f doin MSc-IT is dat aftr completing your 2 years you cn opt for MCA lateral entry prog offerred by sm universities wher u'll b directly admittd 2 3rd year f d prog... so dis way you get two PG degrees in a span f three years..
> 
> ...


 
No i havent done any of the BCA/B.Tech(IT/Comp.Sci). I only have maths only till +2.


----------



## gaurav816 (Feb 3, 2008)

i sugggest MCA


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 4, 2008)

if you have a  strong background of science, only then u must  opt for  B.E. or BSc IT, otherwise go for BCA and then MCA......(this is what i m doing).......do not try to go for engg. and ruin yourself.....you must understand you caliber and  do what suits you...........

BTW: i didn't get what r u studying now......are u in some degree course or already completed bachelor's


----------



## life31 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol already completed bachelors.

How about doing MSc or MTech Bioinformatics??? 

I haver descided to try for Bioinformatics. And do MCA may be later or via corrospondence

Any good collage that you know which has BIOINFORMATICS MSc or MTech


----------



## narangz (Feb 4, 2008)

Do whichever has better & latest syallabus.


----------

